# Changed The Color Of The Carved Snake



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

A few months ago I carved this snake on a walking cane, however I was not happy with the color of the snake. I had painted the snake black. A few days ago, I decided to repaint the snake. The colors I used are yellow, red, orange, and purple.

Please let me know what you think.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

It looks pretty good to me.

I have no idea what the snake is .but visually it looks good the complimenty colours against the natural wood highlights the piece well .and the yellow on the side lift the colours more The texturing is well done and should serve as a good advertisment for your craftmanship..

I dont think it matters to much what the snake is its a attractive peice of work and gives added value to the piece


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice repaint. I like the bright colors.


----------



## MoroCreek (Feb 13, 2014)

I like the brighter colors, too....... Good job,


----------

